# Steve Vai's Vibrato Technique



## BigPhi84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ibanez.com | Berkleemusic Steve Vai Exclusive


So, I was watching these Steve Vai videos earlier today and the third one really caught my interest (the one titled, "Steve talks about adding Vibrato"). What do your think about Vai's "Circular Vibrato" technique? Are there other popular guitarists that use this approach to vibrato? I'm curious about trying this out. I have to admit, my vibrato is good but nowhere near great. 

Mainly, I figured that I would share this with all of you. I've been playing for 13 years now (off and on) and this was the first time that I've ever heard about this technique, so maybe it will be a new idea for some of you as well. Plus, he makes a funny joke about Zakk Wylde. Good times! LOL.

-Phi-


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never seen another player use it. The thing is the only thing it changes is the pace of the pitch bench, it sort of plateaus on each end. That said I do really like how it sounds, and have learned to do it myself (it is not terribly difficult). It is sort of combining up and down with forward/backwards (violin).


----------



## Dayn (Mar 17, 2011)

Some more on the technique: Vai.com > Little Black Dots > Mini Lessons 1984

Along with plenty of other stuff. I used to start off with doing violin vibrato, then the normal one. I tend to use the circle or violin vibrato when I bend a note up the ceiling, instead of yanking it down: more control that way.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2011)

So many players with great vibrato and Steve is certainly up there with them. I can't for the life of me recall seeing another player use the circular method but I would go out on a limb and say that it doesn't mean that it's not the case, simply that I need to listen to more players.

I'm more of a Horizontal _or_ vertical vibrato guy - quite often use horizontal on notes I'm not bending for a more subtle approach, or go for the wider Yng-style vertical vibrato on bends and whilst in a more distinct rock idiom but bottom line is that he's correct....it's a massively important part of anyone's playing so if you use the bar, horizontal, vertical, or a combination thereof make sure you devote plenty of time to finding your own voice.


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 19, 2011)

I've tried the circular vibrato, but don't see myself to using it much. It seems to happen a little bit when you end up vibrating a note on your index finger. Is it just me or have others paid attention to it?

Not a big fan of the violin (also know as "Kirk Hammett" or "sheep" ) vibrato, but i am a huge fan of the wide-ass horizontal "sliding" vibrato a la Greg Howe! Can't do it well myself, but boy do i like the way it sounds!


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whammy bar vibrato is tasty.


----------

